# yes!!! last day of this month :)



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This has been the longest most tiring month of my life....I think anyways 
Since the 22 I have had 32 does kid and 67 kids born. I will never breed for this again. At one point I walked out had had new kids on the ground some half in half out and some just starting to push. But I think I still have my mind and really it all went well. All except one kidded in the morning between 7-10 . Except for yesterday its been high 60's and my female alpaca was a life saver. I figured out fast who ever she was hanging out with was next on the list and if she wasn't at the feeder then I knew one was bidding in the trees kidding. The only hirable luck was I lost one doe who tore her uterus because she had freakishly large kids. But she gave me her first doeling in 4 years so makes it a little better. I still have 2 due today and 2 due tomorrow but after them I have 2 weeks off


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Jessica, and you still have a brain?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you were busy! Congrats on all the kids.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Goodness that's a lot to have going on. Although kids are cute I don't envy you at all :shock:

But congrats on all the new additions. Enjoy your 2 week break
Sorry about the loss of the doe. Hoping the rest of them go smoothly.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Wow Jessica, and you still have a brain?


Was that a 'you could of fooled me' 
I don't much envy myself either lol but the next 32 is all spread out to may. I like it better spread out that way so I can enjoy them more. But its been my best kid crop so far so very excited and happy they aren't just a bunch of red head kids running around


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! You had to have help? Incredible, I feel busy with 9 on the ground.....pray tell what do you so with all of your goats?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW!!! You're really something... I don't know how you do it Jessica!! I'd lose my mind! 

Congrats on all the kids, and huge high 5 to you for almost no kidding issues!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:cheers: Reminds me of when I had 60 kidding every year, maybe that's where my sanity went?! :lol: :chin:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> This has been the longest most tiring month of my life....I think anyways
> Since the 22 I have had 32 does kid and 67 kids born. I will never breed for this again. At one point I walked out had had new kids on the ground some half in half out and some just starting to push. But I think I still have my mind and really it all went well. All except one kidded in the morning between 7-10 . Except for yesterday its been high 60's and my female alpaca was a life saver. I figured out fast who ever she was hanging out with was next on the list and if she wasn't at the feeder then I knew one was bidding in the trees kidding. The only hirable luck was I lost one doe who tore her uterus because she had freakishly large kids. But she gave me her first doeling in 4 years so makes it a little better. I still have 2 due today and 2 due tomorrow but after them I have 2 weeks off


32 does in 9 days?!?!?!? Good Lord, woman, what were you thinking? Given the kidding schedule you set up for yourself, I'm not sure you had a mind to being with! :: :laugh: Just kidding. You're a better woman than I am! I'm glad you are about done and kidding season went pretty darned good for you! Good job! :thumbup: Tina has definitely earned extra treats for life, and I'm sorry for the loss of your doe. Here's to 2 weeks off! :cheers:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, just Wow.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's insane!!!!!! hope you get some sleep on your two week "vacation".


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> 32 does in 9 days?!?!?!? Good Lord, woman, what were you thinking? Given the kidding schedule you set up for yourself, I'm not sure you had a mind to being with! :: :laugh: Just kidding. You're a better woman than I am! I'm glad you are about done and kidding season went pretty darned good for you! Good job! :thumbup: Tina has definitely earned extra treats for life, and I'm sorry for the loss of your doe. Here's to 2 weeks off! :cheers:


It wasn't my fault  I remember coming home from town and everyone seemed to be in heat that day....it was insane!!! They are usually spread out over the year but the only thing I could. Figure was I sold my older more smelly buck so they waited till these guys got smelly. I'm down to 3 till my small break since my Diamonds from wonderful crossroads gave me....or rather my done a beautiful doeling. When I get a sec I need to post a picture of the little odd ball. But all I can say is things are going a little different next time....no more no sleep lol.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Kinda sounds like you lost your mind just before you started breeding em


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Kinda sounds like you lost your mind just before you started breeding em


Haha. I have to agree!

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha ha....I have this addiction to goats. I have a hard time passing up a good deal and a hard time selling cute kids  but I plan to be tough this year. I always get upset when I loose a good doe and set my standers a little higher after that


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> It wasn't my fault  I remember coming home from town and everyone seemed to be in heat that day....it was insane!!! They are usually spread out over the year but the only thing I could. Figure was I sold my older more smelly buck so they waited till these guys got smelly. I'm down to 3 till my small break since my Diamonds from wonderful crossroads gave me....or rather my done a beautiful doeling. When I get a sec I need to post a picture of the little odd ball. But all I can say is things are going a little different next time....no more no sleep lol.


Funny how that happens, isn't it? I'm glad you came through it with flying colors and all is well. Enjoy your 2 week vacation and get some sleep! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Now 1 more to go and I'll get that sleep....and food in the house....and maybe clean too....my poor house lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------

